# How Many People Can I Feed With One Brisket



## smokeon

Does anyone have a guideline for how many people a whole packer cut brisket will feed?  I'm looking for a way to calculate the amount I need for an upcoming event.

TIA.


----------



## ronp

All depends on the weight of the meat.


----------



## rw willy

I eat one while I slice the other for the guests.  I guess that means I'd cook two!


----------



## rbranstner

Yea it all depends on the size. How many lbs are you looking to get?


----------



## 5lakes

Here's what I use:

http://www.bbq-review.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10

It's a complete catering planner. Put in how many you want to serve, how much you want to serve each person, prices, etc., and it will tell you how much meat and side dishes you will need for the complete meal. It will also tell you how much it will cost and what to charge.


----------



## wingman

ME!  Sorry... I'm hungry...


----------



## fourthwind

It also depends on how good it comes out!  I have had some groups that ate so much they had to loosen their drawers!  I plan on 1/3 pound of cooked product per person if sliced for family events.


----------



## smokeon

Ok.  Thanks.  About how much does a full brisket cook down?  I can't remember how many raw pounds the last one I cooked was.  I want to say 10 to 12 pounds.


----------



## scubadoo97

I would consider 6-8 oz of cooked meat per person.  Some will eat more, some less.  Also depends on how many sides you have or what other proteins are being served.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with scuba with this one and I say about 1/2 lb per person for a round number. But if it were my wife she would smoke 2 of them for 4 people. She is deadly scared of not having enough food.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco

When I buy brisket for a group I buy 1 pound per person. After trimming and cooking you will lose approx 40% of product. That leaves 2/3 pound for each customer. 2/3 pound is 10.66 ounces per person. Most people eat from 6 to 8 ounce servings---this will leave you with a little bit of meat which allows you to serve "seconds" to those who wish. I have never "run out" of meat, and I usually serve "seconds."


----------



## smokeon

Thank you.


----------

